

Interview with Salvatore Sanfilippo - GarethX
http://blog.fogcreek.com/dev-life-interview-with-salvatore-sanfilippo

======
cliveowen
>I don’t see Go as something that is going to serve as a “better C”, so I’m
waiting for something new.

This surprised me a bit. I think most people who tried Go would agree that it
is, in fact, a better version of the C programming language. It follows many
of the same UNIX-y principles and it's a pleasure to work with, mostly because
the syntax just gets out of the way. I'd like to know more about his point of
view if he's reading here :)

And while I'm at it, I want to thank Salvatore for giving us redis, which is
also a pleasure to work with.

~~~
cwyers
My impression (and I wish I could find the article I'm thinking of that talks
about why this is) is that Go has largely failed at being a better C, but has
convinced some people that it's a better Python.

~~~
meowface
As a Python developer, I don't think many Python people consider it a "better
Python". It's _much_ less expressive than Python. Python developers are
sacrificing a lot of things, but they're keeping simplicity and extreme
readability, and gaining massive performance gains.

A "Python-y modern C" would be a better description.

~~~
cwyers
Fair enough. I think that, as Pike says, a lot of Go users are coming from
Python. That doesn't mean that a lot of Python users are going to Go.

------
JonnieCache
Antirez listens to venetian snares :D

Have you ever seen him live? It's quite something. I've never seen CDJs
subjected to such abuse!

EDIT: snares that is, not Salvatore. I'm sure he takes great care of his CD
players.

~~~
swah
Yeah, I googled CDJ and then assumed antirez was part time DJ :)

Also interesting that he did all that great work in a MBA 11"!

------
jmgtan
> I’m not a fan of Best Practices, so I don’t like a lot of books like Design
> Patterns.

Interesting. I wonder how many senior programmers have the same perspective.

------
juliangregorian
I often wonder why neither Pivotal nor Pivotal Labs have sued the other over
use of the name.

~~~
edwinnathaniel
Same company

~~~
juliangregorian
Okay turns out I'm an idiot.

